

Lisa Pascal Development in Lisa Workshop - rbanffy
http://blog.steventroughtonsmith.com/post/87007024545/lisa-pascal-development-in-lisa-workshop

======
webwielder
The Lisa UI looks clunky and ugly to modern eyes (akin to though not as bad as
other early GUIs like Windows 1.0 and OS/2 Presentation Manager), while the
original Macintosh still looks clean and well thought out.

Goes to show you why you shouldn't kick Steve Jobs off of your project.

~~~
_pmf_
> Goes to show you why you shouldn't kick Steve Jobs off of your project.

Does absolutely everything related to Apple have to turn into a Steve Jobs
memorial wank?

------
alxp
> Now, you have an object file, but to run the app you will need to link it
> first. Press ‘L’ at the Workshop prompt (it’s a hidden option)

Ouch.

------
tempodox
Pascal? The Horror of It All! Good riddance.

~~~
rbanffy
What is so bad about Pascal? I never used it too much, but it seemed like a
neat language.

